# 05 Brute Force 750.. I need help...



## Shrek

1st thread here boys and girls.. if these issues have already been covered please send me to the threads. Thanks

Just picked up my 1st Brute Force 750 and the quad has some issues....?

I have been reading up on here and will be doing the Buss Connector mod this weekend.. BUT??

1. The quad will not go into 4x4. on the gauge cluster it stays "2wd" the switch isn't doing nothing....! The front end doesn't engage. I checked

2. The speedometer stays on 0mph. forward, reverse, nothing...!

3. The seal on the front pumpkin seems to have a small leak.. How much of an issue is the leak gonna be?

Everything else seems to be just fine. All smiles from here.. This thing just doesn't stop wanting to go faster :bigok:

Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## BruteForceParts

Take the 4x4 switch apart and check for a broken wire inside of the switch. 

I know a guy that didn’t like the 4x4 switch where it was on the handlebars because he would always bump it and accidently put his bike back in 2wd. He just cut the wires off at the switch and hooked them to a standard toggle switch and mounted it in an out of the way location on the fenders. 

I’m not 100% sure if you can bypass the switch without cutting the wires but it can’t be too complicated.


----------



## Shrek

BruteForceParts said:


> Take the 4x4 switch apart and check for a broken wire inside of the switch.


alright... Wires are good.... :thinking:

What's next?


----------



## chevzr2

wrong info, you need a speed sensor to make your speedo work, then your 4x4 will/should work, it needs the speed reading to function!


----------



## Cobb_05

The best thread for info on the 4x4 system
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8622


----------



## Shrek

chevzr2 said:


> wrong info, you need a speed sensor to make your speedo work, then your 4x4 will/should work, it needs the speed reading to function!


do you or anyone know the part number for that sensor by chance?


----------



## BruteForceParts

Does it just look good or did you test it somehow? 

It sounds like you have some buss connector issues though. That’s probably what’s wrong with your 4wd. It’s always good to check your switches and stuff to make sure though.


----------



## Shrek

p/s: there are NO lights flashing at all.. it just doesn't work


----------



## filthyredneck

chevzr2 said:


> wrong info, you need a speed sensor to make your speedo work, then your 4x4 will/should work, it needs the speed reading to function!


:agreed:If the speedo is reading "0" then that will automatically make your 4x4 NOT work. It doesn't matter what you do test wise...if the speedometer does not register then the 4x4 will not engage. The speed sensor is located at the bottom of the motor on the right hand side of the bike....kinda behind the foot break pedal, and below the belt cover. Try unplugging the connector on it and just cleaning with contact cleaner and then apply some dielectric grease and see if it cures your problem....I have to do this to mine from time to time. If this does not make the speedo start working then you may need to replace it, or it could just be due the BUSS connectors being burned up. Also, check the bottom side of the fuse box for corrosion...this is a problem area on these brutes as well. I finally got tired of it and deleted the factory box all together and installed 4 waterproof fuse links in its place.
Hope this gets ya started, and Welcome to MIMB


----------



## Shrek

BruteForceParts said:


> Does it just look good or did you test it somehow?


the wires look good. I will be checking voltage tomorrow.. I'm trying to get a game plan tonight.

What readings should i get if it's not working?


----------



## Shrek

filthyredneck said:


> :agreed:If the speedo is reading "0" then that will automatically make your 4x4 NOT work. It doesn't matter what you do test wise...if the speedometer does not register then the 4x4 will not engage. The speed sensor is located at the bottom of the motor on the right hand side of the bike....kinda behind the foot break pedal, and below the belt cover. Try unplugging the connector on it and just cleaning with contact cleaner and then apply some dielectric grease and see if it cures your problem.... Welcome to MIMB



does anyone have a pic of this? I have a pdf manual, would this sensor's location be pictured there maybe?


----------



## BruteForceParts

I forgot that the speedometer has to be functioning for the 4x4 to work. You have to get the speedometer working and then if the 4x4 won’t work you should start trouble shooting 4x4 specific parts. 

Don’t remove the speed sensor entirely unless you are planning on changing the oil. It has oil behind it and it’ll drain the engine when you remove the sensor. Only disconnect the electrical connector. Some people have tilted their bike on its side to prevent the oil loss but tilting it isn’t worth the hassle and can lead to serious issue and injuries if you’re not careful. 

I’m searching for that part number right now. I’ll let you know what I find.


----------



## Shrek

BruteForceParts said:


> I forgot that the speedometer has to be functioning for the 4x4 to work. You have to get the speedometer working and then if the 4x4 won’t work you should start trouble shooting 4x4 specific parts.
> 
> Don’t remove the speed sensor entirely unless you are planning on changing the oil. It has oil behind it and it’ll drain the engine when you remove the sensor. Only disconnect the electrical connector. Some people have tilted their bike on its side to prevent the oil loss but tilting it isn’t worth the hassle and can lead to serious issue and injuries if you’re not careful.
> 
> I’m searching for that part number right now. I’ll let you know what I find.


You guys are beyond AWESOME!!!!! I can't believe the responses this fast... I'll be waiting :agreed:


----------



## filthyredneck

TexasDAD said:


> does anyone have a pic of this? I have a pdf manual, would this sensor's location be pictured there maybe?


Here you go sir

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## BruteForceParts

Hey Filthy,
Can you help interpret this into layman’s terms for everybody? I saw that you had posted in the thread that I got this picture from.


----------



## Shrek

Thanks filthyredneck... I've got gorilla hands and can't get it off. so i will probably take the sensor out (and change the oil too) tomorrow morning. Hope it works

BTW filthyredneck.. Dayton isn't TOO far from Silsbee/beaumont area. we're not too far from each other


----------



## BruteForceParts

I can't find the part number for the life of me. Here's one for $50 though.


----------



## Shrek

BruteForceParts said:


> I can't find the part number for the life of me. Here's one for $50 though.


if i have to replace it... I'll pm you with my shipping info.. I can't find the number either but i will see:agreed:


----------



## filthyredneck

BruteForceParts said:


> Hey Filthy,
> Can you help interpret this into layman’s terms for everybody? I saw that you had posted in the thread that I got this picture from.


 Its pretty straightforward really, unless you just don't understand the diagram. This is the plug for the actuator controller under the seat (smaller black box with only one big plug on it)....unplug this, and hook your tester (I use a Fluke meter) positive(+) to the #5 terminal and negative(-) to the #10 terminal and turn the key on and spin the rear wheels while the bike is jacked up off the ground....it will read out a voltage and as long as its within the specified range the sensor is good... dunno if thats layman's terms...but its the best I think of lol.



TexasDAD said:


> Thanks filthyredneck... I've got gorilla hands and can't get it off. so i will probably take the sensor out (and change the oil too) tomorrow morning. Hope it works
> 
> BTW filthyredneck.. Dayton isn't TOO far from Silsbee/beaumont area. we're not too far from each other


 Be sure to drain the oil BEFORE removing the sensor bud...if not you'll have a big mess on the shop floor. (I made that mistake my first time I pulled it) ....As far as Dayton, well I live off of Hwy 321 in Tarkington, but since most people have never heard of it I just say Dayton since its only about 20 mins up the road and its where I grew up. I'm close to Hwy 105...only about 5 miles up the road from me, so depending on where exactly your at then 105 would be a straight shot to my house almost.


----------



## wcs61

TexasDAD said:


> does anyone have a pic of this? I have a pdf manual, would this sensor's location be pictured there maybe?


 If it's a 05-07 and you have the same pdf manual I do, look at page 214.

Or better yet it's located right behind the return spring for the foot brake. R/H side.


----------



## filthyredneck

Here's what I found on cycle central powersports....
SENSOR,SPEED 21176-1104 
Kind of a pain, but found it. For anybody that goes looking for it, its listed under parts for the ignition system.


----------



## BruteForceParts

Filthy,
Here's what I don't get. What is standard? How do you repeat from 0 to 5 V?


----------



## filthyredneck

I believe the voltage should repeatedly be between 0-5v bud. Its been quite a while since I tested mine (like probably about a year or so) and so I don't remember exactly what it was. Some of the other guys on here are a little more knowledgeble in this area than myself....I try to help as much as I can, but there are still some grey areas for me :bigok:

*Just an example of why I say 0-5v.... if you look at page 17-78 (the very next thing after testing the speed sensor) It tells you how to test the 2wd/4wd shift switch and the standard for that: ....about 5 v ....so repeat from 0-5v, I think the voltage changes while you roll the tires.


----------



## Shrek

Well Good-nite and i'll fill y'all in on what i find out tomorrow... thanks again..... STAY TUNED!!!!! lol


----------



## rmax

i would chech the buss connector ,an repair it ,just might cure all your problems


----------



## Roboquad

Not to throw a cog in any ones wheel but mine when the sped-o was out , It was the harness..do you have any other bad readings like your gas gauge not reading properly. The guys here have been through everything and will help you out, just want to make sure you are not throwing money in the wrong direction. the most common parts to fail are Harness, Potentiometer(actuator), and the controller. you are on the right track,get some good readings 1st. make sure to have a full battery b4 testing. Also there is a way to test your sensor in the book.


----------



## Polaris425

Great job jumping in here everyone! :bigok:

and Welcome TxDad!


----------



## rmax

i think everyone hear has had a problem with the 4wd system on there brute at 1 time or another, i personally spent around 500.00$ trying to get mine fixed , would have cost more , but i had a spare controller (fried it also)an the $ amount does not include all the time i spent trouble shooting the system. was ready to sell it an get a (choke) a honda, then i found a thread (from head c1 ) manual 4wd conversion (byrd also has a thread on hear thats shows it step by step),any way thats the path i took, after several mods to the system headc1 showed, i ended up with this, now i have no intentions of being a (choke) honda rider. i know that this is not for everyone, but i will never spend countless hrs an money trying to get the factory system to operate agian, but keep the good advice comming guys, an get this guy going agian


----------



## wcs61

Yep manual is the way to go unless you don't mind blowing money. Question?? Before I try it, how do you disable the darn flashing indicator.


----------



## Shrek

Well I put the key in this morning and all was normal.... Then I hit the start button and everything just went dead...!!!!! Checked all the fuses, all good there?????? I'm bout to take the plastics off and do the buss connector mod right now... Will be checking periodically till that mod is done for further advice.. Thanks again


----------



## BruteForceParts

By everything do you mean EVERYTHING or just the speedo etc.? Did the bike start or is it completely dead now?


----------



## Shrek

BruteForceParts said:


> By everything do you mean EVERYTHING or just the speedo etc.? Did the bike start or is it completely dead now?


Completely dead!!!! I'm doing buss mod and the connector had green build up inside it so I know it needs to be done but I still have the bike apart right now. Headed to o'rielly's for some stuff and will be back shortly


----------



## filthyredneck

Definitely sounds like the BUSS is your problem....or at least your main one. Just FYI, I'm guessing that you are working on the rear one above the gas tank right now.... Its the most common problem, but its not the only BUSS connector on the 05s. Theres more of that junk up toward the front, however I have not fixed any of those yet so I can't disclose the exact location of them. I'd be willin to bet that Rmax or one of the other guys thats been following this thread knows though. Just figured that since you've got it all apart you may want to do em all. Also, the manual 4wd that Rmax has pictured up....I run that system on my brute, very happy with it, and no more electronic BS to mess with. I deleted the KEBC as well the other electrical issues that are associated with the 4wd, honestly seems like I work on mine alot less now....just sayin.


----------



## Shrek

WELL BOYS,,,,,,,,, I did the buss mod and all is working lol :bigok:

I truly can't thank y'all enough :35: :You_Rock_Emoticon:
I mean everything: speedo, 4x4, all of it!!!!!

Thanks again


----------



## Shrek

Holy c***p this thing is addictive lol :bigok:

Thanks again to all


----------



## Polaris425

glad you got it working


----------



## Roboquad

:mimbrules::welcome:and now you know.....


----------



## BruteForceParts

That’s awesome that you got it up and running again! Do you have any mods to the bike yet? That’s the next step. 

You’ll also need the repair manual if you don’t have it already. You can subscribe to the site (it’s $15 for 5 years) and then you’ll have access to download the repair manuals for almost every Kawasaki in existence and tons of other ATV’s too. It’s the best $15 I’ve ever spent for the Brute and it’s already paid for itself 10 times over. 

As a subscribing member you can go back and delete your own threads too. This is extremely helpful when the Brute won’t start and you post a thread about how pissed you are and how you’ve checked everything then you realize the kill switch was in the “off” position. You can just delete the entire thread and act like nothing happened. 

Here’s the link to the subscription page. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/payments.php 

You should also check out the oil filter cross reference thread. There are close to 50 common car and motorcycle oil filters that will work on the Brute. This will save you $5-7 and some hassle every time you change your oil. 

Here’s the link to the oil filter thread. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=999&highlight=oil+filter


----------



## Shrek

Well the next mod is MIMB snorkel  headed to Lowe's right now to get some PVC! 

I will be subscribing very soon!!!! The info on this site has already saved me $400 on the purchase price for the quad.. And I owe that to this forum


----------



## daniel26

chevzr2 said:


> wrong info, you need a speed sensor to make your speedo work, then your 4x4 will/should work, it needs the speed reading to function!





BruteForceParts said:


> I forgot that the speedometer has to be functioning for the 4x4 to work. You have to get the speedometer working and then if the 4x4 won’t work you should start trouble shooting 4x4 specific parts.
> 
> Don’t remove the speed sensor entirely unless you are planning on changing the oil. It has oil behind it and it’ll drain the engine when you remove the sensor. Only disconnect the electrical connector. Some people have tilted their bike on its side to prevent the oil loss but tilting it isn’t worth the hassle and can lead to serious issue and injuries if you’re not careful.
> 
> I’m searching for that part number right now. I’ll let you know what I find.


Men a i have the same problem. My 4wd is flashing and my speedometer is not working. Until now i know that my speed sensor could be the problem.


----------



## daniel26

Speed sensor??


----------



## NMKawierider

Yep...speed sensor.


----------

